# Hydrocotyle sp. Japan, Bacopa caroliniana, Marsilea minuta, Riccia fluitans



## trit0n2003

Hello again everyone! 

Another trim of plants that I need to find homes for.

$3.00/15x nodes Hydrocotyle sp. Japan
$3.00/15x nodes Marsilea minuta
$3.00/golfball Riccia fluitans
$0.50/~4" stem Bacopa caroliana

+$6 shipping


$10 minumum please. Also, mind your weather! I do not use heat packs.


----------



## trit0n2003

Saturday shipping bump!


----------



## trit0n2003

Still have plants left that I don't want the throw out!

 UPDATE 3/26 buy 3 get 1 free while they last!


----------

